# Saving The Priesthood



## Flanders (Jan 7, 2017)

*The surest way to destroy this country is for priests to convince Americans that their president should be a spiritual leader. In this country Socialism’s priesthood began absorbing the wealth, and the political power, without a messiah.  When cracks appeared in Karl Marx’s doctrine the priesthood preaching the gospel was not enough to contain the damage. 

As the American people learned what Socialism/Communism was doing to them the priesthood realized that a spiritual leader was needed to shore up their crumbling facade of love and compassion. Enter the savior. Not a people’s savior, but a savior of the federal government’s priesthood. (Had Hillary Clinton stole the election  media priests would not be in a panic.) * 

After years of fostering the narrative of President Obama as a messiah, members of the media now seem to have developed a sudden aversion to attributing divine attributes to the leader of the free world.

   For years after Obama’s election, establishment media described Obama often with soaring language, sometimes in photographs capturing him in a halo.

   But now they seem alarmed by the claim that the GOP thinks President-elect Donald Trump is Jesus.​



http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/12/Picture-1.jpg





 “The Truth” by Painter Michael D’Antuono which will be unveiled on President Obama’s 100th Day in Office at NYC’s Union Square. (PRNewsFoto/NOAH G POP FAM) (Newscom TagID: prnphotos080981) [Photo via Newscom]​http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/12/Picture-2.jpg



http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/12/picture-3.png

*Of course the Left is alarmed that anyone would see Donald Trump as Jesus. The Jesus claim triggered an angry reaction from the Left. How dare anybody see Trump on par with their guy? Never mind that the people who voted for Trump see him as a businessman. 

The Left not only love their spiritual leader they own the pattern. Their Jesus is still beloved by liberals who praised Obama for his claim to Divinity, while Trump as Jesus is offensive to clerics of every stripe. No matter. Media hatred of Donald Trump is rooted in half-white Obama’s black racism full of hatred for the white race as expressed by Calypso Louie:*

​
Media suddenly critical of 'messiah' references
       Posted By Jack Minor On 01/06/2017 @ 7:17 pm

Media suddenly critical of ‘messiah’ references​
*And let us not forget a storefront spiritual leader, “da reverend” Jeremiah Wright, who influenced the White House spiritual leader for 20 years. Notice that the Chicago sewer rat is half-white, rich, and privileged contrary to da reverend’s definition in the video. Presumably, Obama would be a lot richer if he was all-white: *

​
*It is eight years too late to avoid the destruction a street bum turned spiritual leader did to Americans. I can only hope that Jack Minor’s piece is the start of a movement against future spiritual leaders running for office with designs on political power. I’ll close with my contribution to the movement with a few observations: *

In 2008 Hussein set himself up as a spiritual leader; his critics called him the new messiah. That is a misnomer. Spiritual leadership is what he was after, and that is what unites Hussein & Clinton politically not economic policies.

*XXXXX*​ 
   After analyzing why Clinton failed to be accepted as a spiritual leader, Hussein developed a strategy designed to pick up where Clinton stopped. That meant blending the tricks of every two-bit street-hustling preacher with touchy-feely rhetoric about governing.

   Another way to look at it is that Hussein combined two ready-made constituencies. The first one was, and is, softened up by successful bible-thumpers like Jeremiah Wright. The second, and larger, constituency was drawn from the lowest level of the parasite class he learned to manipulate as a community organizer.

*XXXXX*​ 
   Hussein caught two breaks in 2008 —— a weak opponent and conservative voters fed up with RINO. Almost four years later the only thing Hussein has left over from his 2008 campaign is spiritual garbage since he clearly cannot govern. He has to stick with the spiritual angle; hence, he sent his wife out to sell him as a saint.  Hell, he dare not run on his ability to govern, while saints are always untouchable. Think about it! How does one tarnish a saint without looking like the devil to his followers.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/244951-first-ladies-ain-t-what-they-used-to-be.html

*XXXXX*​
   The piece of scum in the White House sold himself as a spiritual leader to Muslims, to blacks, and to touchy-feely whites willing to follow any messiah who promised Utopia. He pulled it off for one reason only: Racism is an invented sin.

   There is no mention of racism in the text of any of the major religions, or laws, judicial systems, cultures, or anywhere else. Not one religious leader, philosopher, or political thinker ever heard about racism before the 20th century for one very good reason. RACISM DID NOT EXIST until it appeared when it was invented by race hustlers and dirty little moralists decades after the American Civil War ended.

   Racism is the sweetest, most profitable, long-running, con job every black racist gets away with; i.e., the black race is morally superior. The entire scam was designed and executed to show that the black race is superior to every other race —— ergo, every black criminal, pervert, and murderer is morally superior to the entire race of white devils.  

Speaking The Unspeakable: Separate But Equal

*XXXXX*​
   Taqiyya the liar simply incorporated superior black race ideology into his immigration policies for totalitarian government along the lines of Nazi Germany’s racial purity. The only part I love is that white touchy-feely freaks will  believe him right up until the day black racists march them off to the ovens.

Thank You, Ben 

*XXXXX*​
   It is fair to say that the “constitutional scholar”  makes no pretense of defending the Constitution. Indeed, swearing his oath of office was the first lie he told as president. That is why I do not believe any of the spin talking heads spout about his so-called legacy. Taqiyya the Liar is aiming at bigger things than the ACA or the Iran Deal. He wants to be remembered as the Father of Global Government. On top of his father fantasy he is positive his conduct as president will eventually elevate him to ‘Saint of Islam’ in the eyes of Muslims for all time. If you doubt my take, imagine looking back at him AFTER Islam destroys America as Muslims are promising. Taqiyya’s contribution to America’s defeat will make him a major Saint of Islam on par with Saint Peter in Roman Catholicism.   

The First Lie President Obama Told​


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 7, 2017)

Bugger the priests. I'm not against having a witch doctor in the tribe but fuck all this creepoid shit.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2017)

The only spiritual direction I got from Obama was Scotch.


----------



## Flanders (Jan 7, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> Bugger the priests.


*To The Great Goose: Well said. T. J. would agree:*

History, I believe, furnishes no example of a priest-ridden people maintaining a free civil government. This marks the lowest grade of ignorance, of which their civil as well as religious leaders will always avail themselves for their own purposes. _Thomas Jefferson _​


Billy_Kinetta said:


> The only spiritual direction I got from Obama was Scotch.


*To Billy_Kinetta: I sailed the good ship Cutty Sark in my misspent youth:*



https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mc194fc0ee7b2285ba1052f6557e7ac8ao0&pid=Api&w=180&h=181


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 7, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *The surest way to destroy this country is for priests to convince Americans that their president should be a spiritual leader. In this country Socialism’s priesthood began absorbing the wealth, and the political power, without a messiah.  When cracks appeared in Karl Marx’s doctrine the priesthood preaching the gospel was not enough to contain the damage.
> 
> As the American people learned what Socialism/Communism was doing to them the priesthood realized that a spiritual leader was needed to shore up their crumbling facade of love and compassion. Enter the savior. Not a people’s savior, but a savior of the federal government’s priesthood. (Had Hillary Clinton stole the election  media priests would not be in a panic.) *
> 
> ...



Pretty long list of RWNJ bullshit you got there. Are you really dumb enough to believe all that crap?


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 7, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > *The surest way to destroy this country is for priests to convince Americans that their president should be a spiritual leader. In this country Socialism’s priesthood began absorbing the wealth, and the political power, without a messiah.  When cracks appeared in Karl Marx’s doctrine the priesthood preaching the gospel was not enough to contain the damage.
> ...



It's a cult.


----------



## Flanders (Jan 7, 2017)

Flanders said:


> The Left not only love their spiritual leader they own the pattern. Their Jesus is still beloved by liberals who praised Obama for his claim to Divinity,


*Are they serious?*

WATCH: Dem lawmakers hope Obama stays active after presidency​
*The douche bag‘s policies are littered with one failure after another prove that he could not govern: * 

Top Democrats on Capitol Hill are looking forward to President Obama remaining politically active after he leaves the White House this month.​ 
*It follows that he will continue to play the spiritual leader speaking on faith and morals:* 

However, Obama will likely speak up "when it comes to issues of principle and the values that this administration has put forth whether that's on immigration, or when it's on climate or when it's on healthcare," Kennedy said.​
*Somebody should buy Steny Hoyer  a pair of Obama glasses.*



http://twt-thumbs.washtimes.com/med....jpg?552b1e9df66b6aeb96e8960e9f35260e6a642dcb

*The messiah’s approval rating is among Democrats. The question is: Why is it not 98-100?*

"I hope he's going to be very active and I can't imagine that he won't be very active," House Minority Whip Steny Hoyer (D-Md.) told The Hill's Molly K. Hooper.

   "This is a very engaged, very smart popular president. He's at 57-58 percent approval rating," Hoyer added.​
By The Hill staff - 01/06/17 02:06 PM EST

WATCH: Dem lawmakers hope Obama stays active after presidency​


----------



## PK1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Why is this OP's *political* crap in the _philosophy_ forum?
Is there no *mental illness* forum?


----------



## Flanders (Jan 9, 2017)

PK1 said:


> Why is this OP's *political* crap in the _philosophy_ forum?


*To PK1: Take your pick:*

*philosophy* (_noun_)
plural philosophies
Abbr. phil., philos.

*  1. a.* Love and pursuit of wisdom by intellectual means and moral self-discipline. *b.* The investigation of causes and laws underlying reality. *c.* A system of philosophical inquiry or demonstration.

* 2.* Inquiry into the nature of things based on logical reasoning rather than empirical methods.

* 3.* The critique and analysis of fundamental beliefs as they come to be conceptualized and formulated.

*4.* The synthesis of all learning.

* 5.* All learning except technical precepts and practical arts.

* 6.* All the disciplines presented in university curriculums of science and the liberal arts, except medicine, law, and theology.

*7.* The science comprising logic, ethics, aesthetics, metaphysics, and epistemology.

* 8.* A system of motivating concepts or principles: the philosophy of a culture.

*9. *A basic theory; a viewpoint: an original philosophy of advertising.
*
   10.* The system of values by which one lives: has an unusual philosophy of life.​


----------



## PK1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Flanders said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this OP's *political* crap in the _philosophy_ forum?
> ...


#10 comes closest to your deranged views. Not what the forum moderators had in mind for "philosophy" threads, I'd guess.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 13, 2017)

*UPDATE*​


Flanders said:


> It is eight years too late to avoid the destruction a street bum turned spiritual leader did to Americans.


*Da reverends are descending on the country like a plague of locust: *

10 Richest Mega-Pastors
   Oct 13, 2016 at 6:02 pm |
   By Vaiva Urbaitis

The 30 Richest Mega-Pastors​


----------



## PK1 (Mar 1, 2017)

_*"the claim that the GOP thinks President-elect Donald Trump is Jesus."*_

WTF?
No one in their right mind thinks Trump is Jesus, and no one in their left mind thinks Obama is Jesus.


----------

